# GoPro helmet placement/mounting tips? (on FF helmet)



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got a GoPro Hero and was trying to figure out the best place to mount it to my full face helmet. For example it seems like most of the GoPro company produced videos have the camera mounted on the top of the helmet just behind the visor. When I was in Northstar it seemed like most everyone had their GoPros placed on the side of the helmet, close to the goggle strap.

Does anyone have any recommendations on whether the top or side mount is better? Or does the perspective change much between the two? etc?

(I figure mounting on the very top of the helmet is probably a safer location for the camera then the side.)

Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

The problem with mounting it on top of the helmet is that it is then THAT much higher up from the ground which falttens out the terrain that much more.

Go for the Chest Strap. So much better footage. Get it angled right and you get your hands and bar at the bottom of the screen and it gives it a much better perspective of what you're actually riding.

For what it's worth, before I got the chestie I ran it on the side of the helmet. Side mount is a bit better with not getting hit by low lying branches.


----------



## webative (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think that any location is safer than one or the other. My opinion is that the side mounted position (eye level) with just the tip of the visor and or "chin" of the helmet is nice to give the viewer a perspective of distance (it gives them a point of reference). I agree with Internal14; the chest mount is probably the most "accurate" representation of the trail/ride. All mounts suffer from being able to portray the steepness of the trails but the chesty seems to help convey the speed of the trail the best and help the viewer feel like they are in the cockpit. Whichever you choose, the best thing to do is to switch it up from time to time. No one wants to watch 5 minutes of a static shot. I either use a few cameras or switch between runs and chop them together on edit to give different angles. Oh yeah, here is a recent N* video with GoPro side mounted


----------



## Jazzguitarplayer (Nov 26, 2010)

^^^ dude did you **** that guys wheel up and or his ankle?


----------



## webative (Mar 3, 2006)

I actually ran over his arm and then bent his rear wheel. Both survived and rode out. I saw him falling and thought he was gonna hold his line (on the left) but then he spun out in front of me. We get a kick out of the video. Priceless.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I've read a lot of people that like the chest mount but haven't seen a lot of video to get a feel for it. I think I've read people say to hang it upside down. Thanks again.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I wrote a 2 part article on pinkbike about how to use and mount the GoPro. It was on the homepage. Do a search and you'll find it


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

LeeL said:


> I wrote a 2 part article on pinkbike about how to use and mount the GoPro. It was on the homepage. Do a search and you'll find it


Funny you mention that. I was looking for that article because I remembered seeing it but couldn't find the search box at the time :madman: (Their site layout is not very good imo, which causes me to not go on there much) However, I just found the search box.

Thanks for the comment, it pushed me to look for the search box again. I'm checking out the article now. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

LeeL said:


> I wrote a 2 part article on pinkbike about how to use and mount the GoPro. It was on the homepage. Do a search and you'll find it


I just checked out the articles, very cool ideas on there. I didn't see anything on handlebar mounts (unless I missed it) and since you seem quite experienced could you give me any feedback/thoughts on the handlebar mount?

(I'm taking my GoPro out for the first time this Saturday on a big shuttle ride that I don't get to do very often, as a result I'm trying to figure out as much as I can before my trip. So far I haven't been able to locate any stores close to me that have the chest strap in stock so my only choices are the helmet and the handle bar mounts.)


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

kdiff said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I've read a lot of people that like the chest mount but haven't seen a lot of video to get a feel for it. I think I've read people say to hang it upside down. Thanks again.


We are new to jumping, so don't judge the video..this gives you an idea of what you can get in the shot with the chesty mount.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

If you go with the side mount on the FF make sure your shoulder pads don't hit it when turning. I had mine a bit too low and it was very annoying and distracting. Moved it forward and up just slightly and all was right.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for the video Jason! (Jumping is my weak area so I'm not going to judge  ) 

Thanks for the note kenbentit. That's one of those things I probably wouldn't even think about when I'm mounting it only to get part way down the trail and be frustrated.

webative, just saw the video (vids are blocked at work). That's pretty funny, but kind of painful looking.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got an HD one with a chesty... I do not like that angle at all... I haven't checked but is it adjustable (as in more up)?



jason333 said:


> We are new to jumping, so don't judge the video..this gives you an idea of what you can get in the shot with the chesty mount.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

gticlay said:


> I just got an HD one with a chesty... I do not like that angle at all... I haven't checked but is it adjustable (as in more up)?


Yes. From what I've read a lot people now run the camera upside down on the harness.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

webative said:


>


Oh man, consider yourself lucky.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

kdiff said:


> Yes. From what I've read a lot people now run the camera upside down on the harness.


Does the camera have a switch for that or something?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

gticlay said:


> Does the camera have a switch for that or something?


Yeah, if you picked up the camera fairly recently you should have the firmware for it and just have to read the instructions. If it's older then you may have to update the firmware.


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

Make sure you don't have any straps that will hang in front of the camera when using the chest mount.

Have someone double check the camera is staight after mounting on helemt

Chest mount video





Side helmet mount





Top of helmet mount





Handle bar mount


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree, chest mount is best. It gives you perspective, is lower to the ground and it feels like you're riding with the 2 arms in the shot. Also, you can see when you're doing whips and other tricks.

Here's an example from A-Line at Whistler this summer using my old SD GoPro, have since picked up an HD unit:
http://web.me.com/shreddined/_gallery/100179/ref.mov

Too bad for Contour since its config rules out the chest mount option.

Agree that editing is key on video, esp, helmet cam. I was too lazy on this one, so feel free to FF where needed.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

89hawk and Swell Guy thank you guys very much for the videos! They are really a big help. :thumbsup: In the chest mounted videos I found while researching I really wasn't crazy about the chest mount but both of your guys' videos make that camera angle look really good. In most of the other videos I've seen it seems like cameras were pointed more downward and as a result the viewers perspectives were much more limited and/or less desirable.

Do either of you have any specific tips for finding the correct angle of setup on the chest mount? Do you hang it up upside down? (I'm definitely picking up a chest mount now.)


89Hawk the selection of the different perspectives really helped! Some of those trails looked pretty fun too.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

kdiff said:


> Do either of you have any specific tips for finding the correct angle of setup on the chest mount? Do you hang it up upside down? (I'm definitely picking up a chest mount now.)


It was trial and error, but basically, my camera is mounted on the chest plate right side up with the top of the camera hitting the chest plate. I other words, it's angled up about as much as possible. Your mileage may vary depending on angle of riding, bike, type of riding, etc...


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Swell Guy said:


> It was trial and error, but basically, my camera is mounted on the chest plate right side up with the top of the camera hitting the chest plate. I other words, it's angled up about as much as possible. Your mileage may vary depending on angle of riding, bike, type of riding, etc...


Okay, that makes sense. I really like that perspective in your video. Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

kdiff said:


> I just checked out the articles, very cool ideas on there. I didn't see anything on handlebar mounts (unless I missed it) and since you seem quite experienced could you give me any feedback/thoughts on the handlebar mount?
> 
> (I'm taking my GoPro out for the first time this Saturday on a big shuttle ride that I don't get to do very often, as a result I'm trying to figure out as much as I can before my trip. So far I haven't been able to locate any stores close to me that have the chest strap in stock so my only choices are the helmet and the handle bar mounts.)


I deliberately didn't include anything about the handlebar mount because it doesn't work in DH/FR use. The mount barely works even on smooth trails. There's too much vibration transmitted by the bike to the camera in that use


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

LeeL said:


> I deliberately didn't include anything about the handlebar mount because it doesn't work in DH/FR use. The mount barely works even on smooth trails. There's too much vibration transmitted by the bike to the camera in that use


That's too bad, the idea seems interesting. Btw, good & interesting article.


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

Swell Guy said:


> It was trial and error, but basically, my camera is mounted on the chest plate right side up with the top of the camera hitting the chest plate. I other words, it's angled up about as much as possible. Your mileage may vary depending on angle of riding, bike, type of riding, etc...


This is how I mount mine. I like it when there is someone right in front me. With the wide lens on the Gopro you need to be about 3 feet from the back wheel of the person.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

89hawk said:


> This is how I mount mine. I like it when there is someone right in front me. With the wide lens on the Gopro you need to be about 3 feet from the back wheel of the person.


Sounds good. Thank you again for the help!


----------

